# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Cần mua máy tiện mini

## tudn

Em cần một em máy tiện mini về chế cháo đồ. Bạn nào có xin vui long inbox nhé. Thank các bạn đã đọc tin.

----------

